# Live round stuck in chamber



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

I have a live 22-250 round stuck in my Savage 12FV bolt action.
Iâ€™m soaking it with Kroil oil for a few days then trying to drive it out from the barrel end with a brass rod.
Any other ideas to get it out?


----------



## mlw85547 (Nov 2, 2015)

Pull the trigger lol. Hopefully the bullet is just jammed in the lands. Iâ€™d get the bolt up and gently wack on it with a non marring hammer or 2x4. Might knock it loose or pull the bullet. If it pulls the bullet then tap it out with a cleaning rod. Just try and make sure the nose of the bullet is in the hole of the rod. With a 22 that should be easy. 

I wouldnâ€™t feel comfortable beating on a live round with a barrel restriction in there like a brass rod.


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

I got the bolt out, the round wonâ€™t fully chamber to fire, the case is stuck, not the bullet.
I have 2 different 22-250 rifles, this round is probably a neck sized round for the other rifle that found its way into the wrong loads.


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

specktout said:


> I have a live 22-250 round stuck in my Savage 12FV bolt action.
> Iâ€™m soaking it with Kroil oil for a few days then trying to drive it out from the barrel end with a brass rod.
> Any other ideas to get it out?


I had to drive a live round out once, did exactly what you did.

Soaked cartridge with penetrating oil.
Put gun in a vice padded with a towel.
Tapped brass rod with a 2x4 standing to one side so barrel wasnâ€™t pointing at me. 
Cartridge came right out.


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

specktout said:


> I got the bolt out, the round wonâ€™t fully chamber to fire, the case is stuck, not the bullet.
> I have 2 different 22-250 rifles, this round is probably a neck sized round for the other rifle that found its way into the wrong loads.


Ya I learned not to have two similar calibers reloaded. It will happen


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Is the barrel threaded?


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

No barrel isnâ€™t threaded, itâ€™s a 26â€ bull barrel.
I have the loads for the different rifles clearly marked on the boxes, I believe a neck sized case for my CZ550 somehow found itâ€™s way into the Savage bin, not positive about that, but itâ€™s possible. Iâ€™ll soak for a few days and whack it with the brass rod and see what happens.
Scope and stock removed, action wrapped with heavy towels, barrel and action in a vise pointed in a safe direction.


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

Update: soaking the round from both the barrel and chamber end with kroil oil did the trick. After soaking for 24 hrs I tapped the bullet into the case and added more oil to render the powder and primer inert. I gave it another dose of oil around the case from the chamber, waited another 48 hrs then gave it a few hits with the rod and it popped right out. As an added bonus the kroil oil loosened up the ironed in carbon and copper in the lands and grooves. Kroil oil is amazing stuff.


----------



## 326tlewis (7 mo ago)

I am in the same predicament I'm going to give it try. I was a little concerned about tapping on a live round.


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

I would think light tapping with a cleaning rod or maybe a wooden dowel down the barrel would be relatively safe. I would remove the bolt. Stick with light tapping if you can. The only time this has happened to me, the round came out easily. I didn't have the case sizing issue you mention. 

I heard penetrating oil will kill the primer so that should be a way to enhance the safety. With the bolt removed, it should blow out that way if it were to go off rather than firing the bullet. 

Keep yourself out of the line of fire on both ends just to stay on the safe side.


----------

